# Green Meadow Farm waiting thread



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Up first Luna 2F day 145 is march 13. Kidded last year doe/buck twins 

Mel 2F day 145 is April 28. Kidded last year single doe

Sally FF day 145 May 22. Didn't settle last year. Was given cysterellin in December. Bio tracking confirmed pregnancy 

Delta FF day 145 May 22. Wasn't bred last year. 

Sooooo excited for kids since we only had one born here last summer. Also excited to have fresh milk again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck!!  thinking pink! :kidred:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Old Mountain Farm Luna Eclipse 
Today is day 144 and I moved her into the kidding stall. So excited for these kids. Sire is Rosasharn Ode to Joy *B

Kids will be for sale


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh it's so tempting!! I really like that doe!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh it's so tempting!! I really like that doe!


Me too! I also have her last years doe, Stella  She should be due in June and I crossed her with the same buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh exciting!!  can't wait to see her udder! You'll have to post pics


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Day 145 here and nothing yet. Waiting impatiently


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

146 and she hasn't even dropped yet.....this wait is torture!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My girls all went let! Drove me crazy!! :hair:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well at least the next few days will be warmer....it was 7 last night 

She's too busy flirting with the bucks in the next stall.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Her udder is tighter today and her tail is totally flopped sideways. Can't tell on ligs, I'm no good at it and she wants nothing to do with me touching her I've already not slept well the last few nights, this is going to be a long wait 







Please can I come out and play?







WIDE LOAD! This was yesterday


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know.. It's been not so fun milking in the mornings lol! 

That is true  I'm looking forward to tomorrow  nearly 50


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Udder firmer, tail flopped over, I can pinch my fingers around her tail and she's doing a lot of stretching and stating into space 

My guess is she'll make me wait 5 more days lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Tell her she can't come and play until she gives you babies! Lol .


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Right! I just went to pick up ice cream. I thought for sure they'd be on the ground when I got back


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I hate waiting! The only one due in march and she's making me wait ugh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol!! They love playing games with us


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just got an email from the previous owner.....Luna kidded last year on day 145 at 6pm. It is now day 147, and she's happily munching hay and giving kisses. She wants to make me neurotic!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Her udder is really full and tight tonight. She's resting uncomfortably


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You're probably almost there...

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Well no reply today which makes me think either nothing to talk about or too busy handling babies...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Not handling babies 
She's holding out. Her udder is huge though


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Dear Luna, today would be a great day as the sun is shining and it's Sunday. Tomorrow is a work day

Please & thank you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Of course she'll wait til a work day!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> dear luna, today would be a great day as the sun is shining and it's sunday. Tomorrow is a work day
> 
> please & thank you!


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: That is too funny , lol.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, I work from home......I was trying to trick her. Its not working  lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pretend your going to the store , get in the car pull it away so they can't see it , then sneak back on foot 
Might work , ya never know , lol.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I know a guy who takes his does for a quick jog or walk if they can't move fast, then puts them back in the pen and gives them warm molasses water. He says they almost always have kids within a few hours after he does that. 
He also says to give them cayenne pepper powder in their grain because it gets the babies kickin and mama contracting! 
Yep, he gets really impatient for babies lol . But hey it might work!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She is definitely in no shape to walk right now....poor thing is huge! I know I did a lot of walking to get my own human kids out though 

Well, she didn't eat her grain tonight and she's usually a hog. She also has huge nests pawed in the stall. She lays down, then gets up and stares at the wall for a while. She's also starting to make the "mommy noise" little coos talking to her belly.


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Im going nuts here with ff she on 145 belly dropped she looks like a pot belly pig, ligs soft...im going nuts also my only one kidding in march everyone else is may..:sly:

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

She is a151 not 145...see im nuts..lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

148 here, but she went on 145 last year. I have 1 due in April, 3 in May and 1 possibly in June  This is the start of my craziness. My husband took the kids to the inlaws for corned beef & cabbage and here I am alone, at home, watching the doe on the computer screen :roll:


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh me to hubby went to church her i am cleaning pens feeding and watching tv...and all i hear on the monitor is grunting and cooing im thinking she holding out for st patty day tomorrow but hope after i get off work in the morning

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

shhhhh.......don't tell Luna but I think she's in pre-labor. Hoping she kids tonight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:stars: yay!!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

1doe 2 bucks! All breach and shot out like bullets. Pics tomorrow


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's a quick glimpse from the stall camera


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats...im still waiting..

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Birth announcement 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=163984


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mel is day 145 and ligs are gone!!!!! So excited


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Woot woot!! :dance:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How are things in Mass?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Progressing. Mel is extremely uncomfortable. I can see her contractions and she's pushing her butt against the wall. Poor thing. Last year she showed no signs and had her kid out in an hour. She's been contracting since about 8pm.

p.s. Luna is on the mend I think. She's chewing cud again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh exciting!!  thinking pink!

Oh good news!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Twin doelings!!!!!








Their hind legs are a little overextended, she wasn't very big. I gave both BoSe and vit B


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So adorable!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

One is tan with a dark stripe down her back. The other is all black, possibly chocolate


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wonderful does!

Great job with Luna


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Triplets from poppins. 2 does 1 buck. Was out all day and came home to kids up and walking. Smallest doe was in a pile of sawdust in the corner. She's warming up and I gave her BoSe. She's not interested in suckling yet. Any advice?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I would drench her with some colostrum, if she is warm enough. Give her a bit b injection.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I gave her B vitamin when I did the BoSe. Once she warmed up, I gave her 2ccs of colostrum and that was enough to get her interested. She is nursing now  she weighs almost 2#


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Good news! I thought I was happy to have a break from kidding, now I can wait till June!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have 1 due Saturday, and 5 more throughout May. Crazy!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Enjoy it! I didn't really enjoy kidding here like I usually do, but there is always next year. Now I can live vicariously through everyone else, and I don't have the responsibilities!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Busy busy huh!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Corona's in the kidding stall!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy kidding !


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

2 bucklings 1 doeling. 
4 yr old named them Elsa, Olaf and Sven


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Elsa, Sven and Olaf


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

And here's Poppins triplets. Belvedere, Nell and McPhee (nanny names)


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Holy smokes you were busy! Cutie pies!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

3 does, 8 kids, 4 days! 6 more due starting 5/14. I get a little break


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Busy busy!! They are adorable! And love the Frozen names


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, its been a pleasant 2 weeks with the 7 new kids. Now time to get crazy again! lol
Mocha 5/14
Carousel 5/16
Harlequin 5/21
Sally 5/22
Delta 5/30


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Katrina you must hate to sleep! Or you have done nothing but sleep the last 2 weeks. Hope its goes nice and smooth.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a camera in the kidding stall that I can watch on my computer and phone, and a regular baby monitor for audio 

I was lucky with the last four....2 kidded during the day and 2 at 11pm


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

These does obviously know I have a busy weekend.....neither of them has kidded yet.

I have to get my friend at the airport at 720am tomorrow. My daughters 4th bday party is Saturday and I have a baby shower to attend on Sunday

Mocha looked closer today. Her ligs were soft and udder def filled. My guess is she'll wait til I need to leave for the airport


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh: they will wait for you to leave  lol!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mochas ligs are gone. So hopefully today she'll kid. I went to the airport this morning, my friend had her flight times mixed up. So I came home and sent hubby back. I wasn't waiting 2hrs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How is she now??


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Twin bucks at 5pm. Almost identical markings. One black & white, one brown & white


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so cute  Congrats  I love momma's color !


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Momma is orange. Kids are doing well


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats :stars:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sally is in the kidding stall. She's a FF this year and isn't quite sure what's going on. Lol Her udder is huge this morning and she has a bit of white goo


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

A gorgeous buck 

Too many nuts around here.....who's hogging all the girls????


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: 

Congrats though


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats again


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's some pics of mochas bucks


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Super busy day - two kiddings within 30 minutes of each other

Carousel had triplets 2 does 1 buck
Harlequin had twins 1 doe 1 buck

Yippee for girls!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And congrats yet again! :lol: They are cute!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Katrina do you have any does left to kid? You have a nice kid crop this year!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have 1 doe left to kid in a few more days. I'm at 18 kids so far


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whew!!! What's your herd number?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I had 6 does, 2 bucks and a wether. Then my friend gave me 6 does and a buck. I bought a yearling doe a few weeks ago. So I'm at 17 for the main herd and 18 kids. Two went to new homes and I'm keeping two doelings. Most of the others I have deposits for already.  one doe left to kid and I'm done!!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay! One left! That's a lot of kids!


----------

